# Fahren auf Festanschlag



## capri-fan (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Linearantrieb mit Getriebemotor und SINAMICS G120. Als Steuerung gibt es eine S7-313-2DP und Easy-Motion.

Die Achse fährt auf eine bestimmte Position und dann wieder zurück.

Nun möchte ich, wenn die Achse wieder auf Position 0 steht, das sie mit einem bestimmten Moment noch auf Festanschlag fährt. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen wie man dieses "Fahren auf Festanschlag" realisieren kann?

Gruß
capri-fan


----------



## ARA (23 März 2010)

Schau mal im Funktionshandbuch (FH1) nach. Da gibt es das Kapitel 3.16 "Fahren auf Festanschlag". Das Handbuch hat die MLFB-Nummer 6SL3097-2AB00-0AP4. Das kannst du von Siemens herunterladen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------

